# Multiple speed hubs



## halfatruck (Jan 5, 2016)

Does anyone know if any of the 3 speed hubs will accept heavy duty spokes?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 5, 2016)

I have a Sturmey Archer wheel with 3 spd that has like .105 spokes... ForSale too


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Couldn't they be drilled? V/r Shawn


----------



## halfatruck (Jan 6, 2016)

I thought that was probably my only option if I was to use one of the older styles (Shimano, Sturmey, or Sachs), I didn't know if they had some models that came already made for larger spokes.
Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Jan 6, 2016)

you could run a .120 ND D with a "Tripple speed" add-on


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 6, 2016)

I know worksman offers a SA 3 speed in their catalog, isn't everything they do heavy duty?


----------



## bairdco (Jan 6, 2016)

I had a 60's sturmey archer from a tandem, 40 hole, with 105g.


----------

